# Canvas Boards texture too coarse



## TerryFoster (Jan 9, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can obtain fine grain canvas boards?
I am using Winsor&Newton meduim grain Canvas Boards but can not locate anywhere that provides anything finer.
I have looked on their website but they do not appear to sell canvas boards - not a good start.
I prefer to use boards as canvases themselves tend to move too much for me as I paint.

I find my edges are not sharp enough because of the texture and this does not improve even if I pre-coat the canvas board several times. the texture still remains.
How do the professional artists manage?

Regards
Terry


----------



## Davycc (Feb 22, 2017)

*Agree*

Hi,

I've the exact same question, I've tries to "plaster on the layers but that doesn't:surprise: really help or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TatyanaShurtz (Feb 1, 2017)

Did you try carefully sanding the surface?


----------



## TerryFoster (Jan 9, 2017)

Returning to this article many months later.
I have found that using a business card or old credit card works great.
The card is better if it flexes a little as it has rounded corners.
It is best to do thin coats of gesso across several times and then let that dry before sanding and repeating vertically.
After doing this six times you have a near perfect surface.
Terry


----------



## cprimo (Feb 23, 2017)

I noticed today the art store Blick offers a canvas board online for portraits that seem to be of the finer to no grit variety - http://www.dickblick.com/products/raymar-23sc-smooth-portrait-canvas-panels/ 
Also mixed media boards or pads tend to be a lot smoother.


----------

